# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Shapeshifting in Lucid Dreams (why aren't there more topics about this)

## Cobalt Storm

There seems to be not much talk about the art of physical transformation in dreams. Stuff like the sensation of new or changed limbs. I haven't seen many topics about it so I guess it's just not a very popular subject huh. If you like to shapeshift, describe your experiences here. Also, share any tips if you so wish.

As for me, I have slowly been developing the sensation of a tail since August 2013. Since January of this year, I have been developing the full sensation of two Pokemon; first a Lucario, second a Charizard. Even though I haven't put any effort into the Charizard form, I made more progress for it in one semi-lucid dream than I have had for the Lucario form.  ::|:  For the Lucario form I have only finished the chest spike, but the horns, wings, and torso are partially completed for the Charizard form. like wtf I don't know what to finish first

----------


## Wasatch

One of my lucid dreaming ambitions is to morph into various critters, Animorphs style.  ::D:

----------


## Screen

Probably because it's not the easiest thing to do like flying. It's an entirely foreign concept to any and everyone, so it will take practice. Which means not as many people will have done it compared to smaller things. 

I don't have a lot of experience with lucid dreaming yet, but I can tell you that the key to mastering any technique is familiarity, since it's all in the mind. I'm willing to bet the main reason people fail certain techniques is they're too nervous, have no clue where to begin, or they try too hard and lose control. 

The difficulty isn't in the technique, but the method. Methods aren't universal, and so, everyone has to find a way that feels comfortable to them. If it isn't, they suffer the aforementioned mistakes. That's why it's important to have a proper connection to a dream guide or your subconscious, so you don't have to waste time guessing or going through trial-and-error. They know more about you than you consciously do. 

My advice is to jump into techniques like you do video games when they introduce you a new power. They give you a concept and a method, and you execute it, not wondering if it will work but knowing. And you're not getting nervous or doubtful when you press the button to do X. Then it becomes second-nature. 

Finally, since you're having trouble with conscious effort, better to let something or someone do the work for you. You could summon a person with magic powers to transform you. You could drink a special potion or say a magic word. This last method I read once from a book: they ask their dream what something would _feel_ like, before actually trying it. Because if they tried shapeshifting immediately, it might be too shocking and they'd lose control. 

If they wanted to shapeshift into a bird, they would ask their dream what it feels like, but not actually shapeshift. This would give them a sense of familiarity so when they finally decided to shapeshift, it wasn't as foreign a concept to them. I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds like it makes sense. Hope this helps you in your pursuits. Also, sidenote: if I were you transforming into Lucario, I'd at least make myself taller  :wink2:

----------


## SinisterDezz

Currently on my to do list.

----------


## Tygar

Morphing into some other form is low on my list right now.  I have too many other things I want to do.  Maybe someday, when I am having LDs more often I will give it a shot.

----------


## Liquidaque

I shapeshift in almost every (if not every) lucid dream I have; because I'm a transgender individual, and it's good therapy.  Pretty much every lucid dream I have I turn myself into a woman, and then I'll do whatever it is I would normally do in a lucid dream, while being a woman.  It's strange, because I've had sex and mastrubated as a woman in my lucid dreams, and the feeling of the vaginal stimulation is so different from penile stimulation.  Plus, my nipples are more sensitive.  I've also morphed into a few other things (critters, etc.) in dreams, and have experienced how it feels to have a tail, whatever.  It's quite interesting.  I have no problem doing it... I'm pretty much God in my lucid dreams.

----------


## Lustbug

That's probably one of the first things I'd do in a lucid dream.

----------


## gab

You may find more similar topics in forum I have moved this to. Happy dreams ::alien:: 

_*Moved to Dream...control_

----------


## Ginsan

It would be freakin' awesome to be able to shapeshift!! But I need some more expierience before I can do that.

@SinisterDezz, I remember your username being blue with a glow, did you change it?

----------


## Kuvon

It's pretty hard to do, I mean right now the last lucid dream I had, I only just managed to rack up the mental power and convince myself that I am strong enough to knock a door down with just one hand, but the weird thing is, the first time I was lucid, the first thing I managed to do was get up and I ran and jumped and started flying out my window. 

When I'm lucid my brain still likes to wonder and do things it's own way without me having full control, that's what I need to work up to, for example one dream I might realize, oh wait I'm dreaming, and instead of thinking of all these awesome things like shape-shifting, flying, super powers, my brain thinks of much lower more 'realistic' stuff such as running faster than usual, or jumping much higher. 

I don't know, it's hard to explain, say right now I'm thinking if I was to enter a lucid dream now I would want to become 2000ft tall, and start trampling on cities and causing havoc, or being able to cast fireballs at whatever the hell I want, or fighting an army of whatever, yet when I finally become lucid I think if completely different stuff.

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... There aren't a lot of dream control threads specific to things, I think because there aren't that many people that LD often. Most people that LD often find a way to do all dream control and don't need help with it after the initial hump of dream control. for me it was hard to fly, after I learned how, all dream control seemed easy, I just go through a quick mental process if I can't get it to work off of straight up expectation. 

In order to transform I just start acting like the thing I want to transform to, and believe that I am a wolf. There is a pretty seemless transition. You can always take a pill or a potion (emporers new groove - like)

----------


## ColdRusalka

I shapeshift enough in normal dreams that I should probably list it as a dream sign. On some of the occasions where I did it lucidly:

+ I was a running through the woods, and was suddenly lucid. As I was running, I willed myself to change... I could feel muscles and bones shifting, and for a moment the run became awkward as I began the four-legged sprint of a hooved animal, and then it steadied and quickened as everything settled into a new form. For the rest of the dream I just hung around with a few other deer and ate plants...

+ Another time I became lucid and without any provocation long, black quills started poking out of my skin. My fingers and arms started to stretch. I kept trying to tear out the quills, but I ended up turning into a crow.

In both instances, it didn't take much thought for it to happen, it just happened. The sensation of feeling your bones, muscles, and skin stretch and change is both uncomfortable and very, very interesting. Definitely worth the experience at least once.

----------


## Liquidaque

Dream control is the easiest thing in the world to adapt.  You just have to be arrogant as hell in the dream world.  Think to yourself: "I CAN do this... I KNOW I can, because this is a dream, and I can do WHATEVER I want."  Just keep telling yourself you can do anything (because it's true), and sooner, or later, your mind will get the hint.  I can tell you from first hand experience that the more your mind BElIEVES you can do something in a dream, the more you actually CAN do that something in a dream.  You just have to constantly remind yourself that you are inside your imagination--and so, ANYTHING is possible.

----------


## StephL

I've tried to shapeshift once for the Task Of The Month - if you are on about practising dream control - that's a great way to take part in these threads!!
You read, how others did it - can get advice and have a great motivation.
I was supposed to end up as an Arctic wolf - the only thing I got managed, though, was having white hair grow out of my body everywhere.
Na well. Was a start.

----------


## Techoh

Actually, I've done a bit of work on this before and it is actually pretty simple after thinking through the works of it. 

What I do is picture the image of whatever it is I want to sense.
Take that form and get more detail relating to sensory information. I feel the form with my hands, but not yet feel it by actually being in the body. After feeling every part of the form, I will then imagine that form feeling my hand moving across it. I don't identify it as "me," but rather something separate. Don't identify what it feels to what you feels, just notify that what it might be feeling as you touch certain parts. Then, imagine your body "flowing" into the "mold" you created. From there, simply imagine a part of the body moving in a certain direction. DON'T try to feel the body as you are moving it. Just get a sense of moving it. After that, imagine what it might feel like after making that movement. During all of this, imagine that what you imagine is real. THAT is how you apply sensory information... or from what I've experimented with so far. There are many ways of accomplishing this, but I have found that this is a good series of steps to take. Create a mold for you to fit it, and then notify what sensory information would be like when inside it. You can't experience it before you imagine the ideas behind it. I guess you can think of it that way.  :smiley: 

Once I create that mold, I put it away in my memory so I can use it with ease whenever I need to. Eventually, you create your own muscle memory for that body and it feels natural. Like any other thing, it just take practice.  ::D:

----------


## Rodrodrod

I tend to have a white wolf that have constantly appeared in my dreams since i begun lucid dreaming and during one lucid dream I met a DC that claimed to be such wolf and so I asked her to show me how to transform. She had some other DC's with her that started transforming already and she showed me step by step, telling me to get down on the ground on all four and spread apart my limbs a bit and then look up and howl. As i did that i looked down surprised to see i had paws where there were hands a few seconds earlier and looked forward to see she had transformed too. got so excited and tried to run and but wasnt used to the feeling so i walked quite funny, i then see the dc that showed me run past me and trip as her too had to readjust to the transformation. need to try it again...

----------


## Kaenthem

Here's a guide about shape shifting
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ion-guide.html
Although it's poorly edited because I was quite immature at the time (I used Comic Sans  ::shock:: ) not that I'm any more mature now  :tongue2:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

^Hey thanks a lot it sure helped

----------


## Kaenthem

I recall transforming into Optimus prime in a ND. It was quite amazing, and the feeling was just surreal. I could feel and hear my metal body parts working to sustain my huge body, the engine that replaced my heart roaring, and the oil that replaced my blood flowing through my veins  ::happyhappy::

----------


## Ginsan

> I recall transforming into Optimus prime in a ND. It was quite amazing, and the feeling was just surreal. I could feel and hear my metal body parts working to sustain my huge body, the engine that replaced my heart roaring, and the oil that replaced my blood flowing through my veins



Dayum man that sounds pretty awesome. Can you do it again? BTW, I just read your guide and it is really good. I hope I can transform into crazy things one day.

----------


## TheYellowOne

Not sure if this is really relevant but before i fully accepted who i am (i am also transgender), i dreampt of girls "with no bits" all the time, sad lonely girls who i felt sorry for, i would always ask _whats wrong?_, and their reply would be those 3 words every time, "i have no bits". Of course, my subconscious was projecting my fears onto DC's, i see that now because i no longer dream of girls with no bits, and up until recently my adult dreaming was practically genderless, i was neither male or female.

NOw that i am more accepting and comfortable with my f*ktup gender, the vast majority of my dreams recently have been framed with long blonde hair, with extra weight upon my chest, though i very rarely notice my body in dreams, i did see my cleavage a few times while dreaming about playing the ukulele, which then gave the sensation of the ukulele not conforming to my (waking) body contours as it usually would, the boobs were getting in the way of being able to hold my uke properly.

I also once dreamed that i was about to have sex with someone who was touching my body all over, and stroking my breasts, usually i dont get wet in dreams, i can be swimming and i never get wet, but i could feel a cool wet tongue lingering all over my boobies before the dream shifted to my bed being at work, which happens often in dreams.

I will add that i have never been lucid, and i now live in my chosen gender 24/7, and am currently in transition from m2f, and often when my clothing catches my eyes in dreams (which isn't very often), it is usually just the sleeves on my arms, they are clothing that i wear in waking life, mostly composed of yellow and turquoise (daywear) or black (mostly nighttime dreams). Also,in waking life,  i am a bit hypersensitive, in the sense that i am very very ticklish, all over, sometimes i swear my body is one big erogenous zone, so feeling bodily sensations in my dreams is a regularity for me, sometimes my body vibrates to shimmering scenes, dreams which make no sense at all, its hard to explain but i kinda resonate sometimes like some frequency in tuned with my dreamscape, these moments are fleeting, maybe dreams transitioning from one to another, but my ears feel it inside my head, and i can also feel my head throbbing in tune to this frequency thing thats going on, and i hear this loud "whump whump" noise which gets progressivly louder,  weird as fook if you ask me! Anyone else get this?

A digression, my apologies. 

*The Yellow One*

----------


## TheLucidDragon

I would love to shapeshift, it'd be awesome. I want to transform into a wolf, dragon, deer, fox, centaur, werewolf and lots more. A pokemon shapeshift would be pretty rad as well. Maybe Umbreon and Houndoom.

----------


## Sensei

> I would love to shapeshift, it'd be awesome. I want to transform into a wolf, dragon, deer, fox, centaur, werewolf and lots more. A pokemon shapeshift would be pretty rad as well. Maybe Umbreon and Houndoom.




Woman centaur.
 :tongue2:  

Umbreon and houndoom? I am sensing a fellow dark pokemon lover!

----------


## Hukif

I like being a chimera, if that counts.

Will often pick up random animal parts I think look cool and use them for one of my "fighting modes" in dreams.
The latest one is a mix of lobster/eagle/squid/ostrich/sloth/dragon/poison ivy.

Generally I will just imagine my cells transforming onto the new limb, and then the first time I create the new limb will take a few minutes to learn how it moves before properly using it.

----------


## TheLucidDragon

> Umbreon and houndoom? I am sensing a fellow dark pokemon lover!



Yup! Dark is one of my favourite types as well as fire. Houndoom is both of those which is why I love it so much. And Umbreon is my favourite eeveelution. I'll try shapeshifting into a shiny Umbreon if I can.

----------


## NiteWings

New to this site, but this was the forum that drew me here and so I felt I should type my reply/story. 
I have to agree about not much out there about the art or act of shape shifting in dreams. 
I have been shape shifting in lucid dreams since I was a very young child. It was also at that young age I stumbled on that I could gain control of my dreams and I fell asleep each night with joy, knowing it was like entering into a movie.
Never was there a thought of "I want to become this" I was already, or I felt I "could" become to save my self or save others. Below are just a few words of my shape shifting dreams.

+A friend fell from a high mountain cliff, I was with another friend and he leaped off the cliff turning into a huge eagle, but he was not fast enough, he could not get into the right place to save our falling friend. I leaped into mid air, the ground nothing but a tiny speck below me. The wind rushed into my face and eyes, the gut leaping feeling of falling took hold, no I would fly. He would not die. I have wings, just like that I am the eagle, my wings folded tight to my body as I jet down, so close to to the rock face I feel the rocks brushing my feathers, at last I am by my friend, I glide under him my wings open. I can feel the weight of rider on my back, the pain in my wings as I try to lift out and way. The very wind wants to rip my feathers out. In the end I saved him, flying with him to a place high on the mountain where he would get medical aid.

+I am being hunted. By who I don't know. They are armed with guns and knives. The trees are thick as is the under brush but I can't seem to escape them. The air feels heavy and wet, sticky even making my every breath feel as though I am drowning. I can taste the molding leaves on the ground, smell the stagnant water and hear the buzz of flies. I run, just steps ahead of my hunters. I find a small house and knock on the door. A man answers and he can see my stress and the danger I am in. he offers to let me hide and I take shelter in the house. My heart pounds and I try to slow my breathing. I can hear them out side, I get low closing my eyes and hoping they don't find me. I hear gun shots and soon they are in the house. I hear them ripping through this poor mans belongings in this hunt for me. The house goes quiet and I slowly creep form my hiding place and tip toe to the door. The kind man who helped me lay dead in his yard. A pool of red blood about his lifeless body. I crumple to my knees, chocking on my tears. I can hear them still looking. They won't stop, they could hurt others. Not if I kill them first. I have no weapon. I look around .... nothing. I am the weapon. I feel it in my eyes, they see sharper. I smell more and can hear the smallest sounds. I am the hunter. The woods seem to embrace me now as on soft padded paws I stalk my would be killers. I see one, knee deep in a creek. His back to me, gun lifted to keep it dry. I feel my powerful lean body tense. I leap and can feel the impact of hitting the man, the look of shock and fear on his face before my fangs sink deep into his neck. I can feel the warm flow of blood, taste it. he is dead. I can see my self as a refection in his eyes. I am a huge white tiger. The dream goes on like this until I killed each and every one of them. I was in control during this dream. it is awesome but gives you much to think on when you wake fully.

I have had hundreds of dreams like this where I can take the shape of an animal. Some times I am a spirit wolf and I find lost hikers and lead them to a road to safety other times I am just a wolf. Some times the dreams are peaceful, beautiful and other times I must kill or be killed. Felt the thrill of the hunt, the fear of being hunted and the glory of leaping off a cliff to fly.
for those looking to shape shift I wish you luck, since this was something I was pretty much born with I don't have much to offer. If I offer anything connect and mediate on your spirit animal guides they can be of great help on your journey.
By no means do I know anything really, this was just something I have had all my life and am in fact hoping to learn while on this site. Fears keep me from trying to turn for real, though others say they can see a wolf in my eyes from time to time.

----------


## lucidmats

Well I am gonna shape shift into Gemma Arterton  ::D:

----------


## Nightfeather

This is something I'd really like to master. Imagine transforming into a tiger etc. at the start of a regular lucid and then doing the TOTM or what else you want to do.  :Bliss:

----------


## Erik112

Hmm, interesting. Even though I consider myself to be pretty experienced Lucid Dreamer, I never actually thought of shapeshifting.

Why ? Well because, I don't see any use for it. Why shapeshifting when you can do everything you want in your human form ? But it would be interesting, indeed..

Someone pointed out that flying is hard. Well, IMHO, flying is much, much easier than shapeshifting even though I do not have any experience with the second one. Shapeshifting just probably requires a lot more work and effort and.. personally I think that's not worth the time as much as exploring your mind-world is, and trust me, there's always something more to explore and enjoy.

And also, whenever I want a dragon or similar - I just spawn it and make it my pet. That's like the easiest thing to do - considering flying as well. Just spawn a giant bird or something that you feel familiar with - even a plane would work. And you can fly much easier..

----------

